# Finally feel strong



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

After months of debating to myself and giving this marriage another chance it has come time to end it.

I will be moving out, fist time I have ever lived alone a little scared and excited at the same time.

I just could not be in this lonely marriage anymore and watch life pass me by.


----------

